
Re-Writing BSD 4.4 Shell Commands: cat [video] - metrognome
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCuzvy79WWQ
======
lkbm
This is a lot of fun. Really fast, but still fairly easy to follow.

I think half of it is watching someone use Vi really well. Step one: bind a
key to compile+run the program. I always just do "^z, foo, enter, fg, enter"
(replacing foo and fg with "up, up" the second time 'round.)

